# Fox News



## geneavallon (Jan 17, 2006)

watching fox sunday with chris wallace. must have had 15 or more audio drop outs, is this from 6.3
gene


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

geneavallon said:


> watching fox sunday with chris wallace. must have had 15 or more audio drop outs, is this from 6.3
> gene


No, I wouldn't think that this is 6.3 related.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

What was the source? DirecTV or OTA?


----------



## daperlman (Jan 25, 2002)

I am having dropouts for the first time on 6.3 on all my otas. Thankfully they don't last a long time


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

bwaldron said:


> No, I wouldn't think that this is 6.3 related.


Why are there some people on here who refuse to blame 6.3 for these audio problems??


----------



## Pab Sungenis (Apr 13, 2002)

Todd said:


> Why are there some people on here who refuse to blame 6.3 for these audio problems??


Maybe because not all of us with 6.3 have these problems?

It sounds a lot like these problems are actually because of Fox using broken Dolby Digital, if you ask me, since it's almost only Fox networks that have these problems, and only on Dolby Digital mode.


----------



## geneavallon (Jan 17, 2006)

both d and over the air from boston
gene


----------



## geneavallon (Jan 17, 2006)

light just came on. ota ball game drop outs in HD, from D chris wallace in HD drop outs, (the only show from fox on D thats in HD) fox 480 no drop outs
gene


----------



## geneavallon (Jan 17, 2006)

am watching a repeat of the wallace show on D, but this time its not hd, NO DROP OUTS, must be foxs hd
gene


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

Todd said:


> Why are there some people on here who refuse to blame 6.3 for these audio problems??


Ummm, I have reverted back to 3.15f _because_ of the audio problem with 6.3.

When the poster mentioned Fox News I assumed it was the SD sat channel, where the 6.3 problem shouldn't really be seen.

6.3 has problems, but not all problems are due to 6.3.


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

geneavallon said:


> am watching a repeat of the wallace show on D, but this time its not hd, NO DROP OUTS, must be foxs hd
> gene


I assumed you were watching it over the satellite when you first posted. Yes, FOX OTA has shown 6-10 sec audio dropouts with 6.3 that do not occur with 3.15.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Pab Sungenis said:


> Maybe because not all of us with 6.3 have these problems?
> 
> It sounds a lot like these problems are actually because of Fox using broken Dolby Digital, if you ask me, since it's almost only Fox networks that have these problems, and only on Dolby Digital mode.


I'm still on 3.5.1f and don't have any of these problems. Plus I've heard plenty of people claim the have the same problem on other channels. Just seems that Fox stations are the worst. 6.3 may not be causing every problems that people are seeing, but it's sure causing a lot of them.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

bwaldron said:


> Ummm, I have reverted back to 3.15f _because_ of the audio problem with 6.3.
> 
> When the poster mentioned Fox News I assumed it was the SD sat channel, where the 6.3 problem shouldn't really be seen.
> 
> 6.3 has problems, but not all problems are due to 6.3.


Oh, that makes sense. The thread title did say Fox News even though it's really about Fox News Sunday on Fox. And it's even digital widescreen.


----------



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

I had 6.3 with audio dropouts just about everyday on Fox, ABC, NBC and CBS. I went back to 3.1 and have not had one drop out since. It's 6.3, Directv even admits it. That's why they sent me out a new HR10 with the 3.1 on it.


----------

